# Urban Assault/Urban Mountain Biking/etc...



## 2ndgen (Jun 6, 2008)

Urban Assault/Urban Mountain Biking/etc...

What is it? 

After my Googling attempts, I've come across a general explanation as a form of freeriding (whatever that is).

So, hoping that there are some experts or enthusiasts here, 
what exactly falls under the banner of "Urban Assault"?


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

2ndgen said:


> ...what exactly falls under the banner of "Urban Assault"?


petty much any riding not done in a designated skatepark or out on the trails...


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

Assaulting the urban landscape on your bike...


----------



## JGill (May 2, 2008)

It is something that should not be done on the stock specialized/alex wheels on an 08 P1...


----------



## 2ndgen (Jun 6, 2008)

I was going to get a new Opie as my entry-level bike, but got lucky and came across an '07. Supposedly, the Opie fits my bill for aggressive street riding/jumping/running with the occasional trail jaunt.

Basically, I'm an old street BMX'r who's getting back into biking. Thought about road biking, but nixed that idea...picked up one of two GF's this past weekend and hit NYC with it.

Getting back into my jumping mode was like (pun intended) riding a bike! 

I've seen some video of guys doing some extreme BMX-like tricks and it being called Urban Assault. Not me...I never was the extreme trickster.

I'm all for running down stairs, bunnyhopping, jumping over benches, more obstacle course/evasion @ high speed type stuff...go through it, around it, or over it, but don't let it stop you.

Here's a cool little video I enjoy watching...get past the first minute or so and it's on! (kids, don't try this at home! LOL):






They have fast bikes and I considered getting one, but I'm pretty sure I'd destroy my rims with my first jump off of a wall or something. 

So I decided to go with a bit more grunt in a Mountain Bike that I'm going to build for speed starting with a set of Maxxis Hookworms then with parts as I get a feel for what I want to build.


----------



## womble (Sep 8, 2006)

Uncle Cliffy said:


> Assaulting the urban landscape on your bike...


Or being assaulted in an urban landscape by a bike.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

womble said:


> Or being assaulted in an urban landscape by a bike.


Seatposts, anyone?


----------



## DJskeet (Oct 19, 2007)

this thread is a joke right?


----------



## 2ndgen (Jun 6, 2008)

Actually, no. It was a serious inquiry.


----------



## TXneedmountain (Feb 14, 2007)

I am pretty sure you posted the wrong youtube video lol it was pretty funny though


----------



## 2ndgen (Jun 6, 2008)

*Thanks Tex!

LMAO! That was the wrong video!










This is it...*


----------



## iamagreatguy (Mar 19, 2008)

2ndgen said:


> They have fast bikes and I considered getting one, but I'm pretty sure I'd destroy my rims with my first jump off of a wall or something.


I think you'd be surprised about these fixies. I live in San Francisco and commute on one. and see these type of guys all over the place.


----------



## 2ndgen (Jun 6, 2008)

Check out this kid I'm:


----------



## cash68 (Jun 10, 2008)

2ndgen said:


> *Thanks Tex!
> 
> LMAO! That was the wrong video!
> 
> ...


No offense but I would have hit those pricks with my car. They were just being complete dicks and cutting everyone off and almost running into people.


----------



## pursuiter (May 28, 2008)

cash68 said:


> No offense but I would have hit those pricks with my car....


Nice, that's attempted homcide, should be good for 5-7 years, hope you get some good dates in jail :thumbsup:


----------



## cash68 (Jun 10, 2008)

pursuiter said:


> Nice, that's attempted homcide, should be good for 5-7 years, hope you get some good dates in jail :thumbsup:


Not really. The biker went through a redlight and cut off a car, and would have been hit if the car hadn't slammed on it's brakes. I would have just said I didn't see him.

People like that are jackasses and need to say hi to my front fender.


----------



## 2ndgen (Jun 6, 2008)

True, but 7 minutes from upper Manhattan to Brooklyn is still cool! :thumbsup:

And over here, cars hit pedestrians a lot more than they hit bikes + the cars are notorious for running bikes into other cars.

This is New York City...it's dog eat dog.

Only the strong survive.


----------

